# Free Cat Food Offer from Purina



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

Purina Pro Plan for Cats - Free Sample Offer


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I ordered one. I use it as outdoor goldfish food.


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

TomC said:


> I ordered one. I use it as outdoor goldfish food.


So no hairballs from your koi.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

BostonBob said:


> So no hairballs from your koi.


 Just scaleballs.


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

TomC said:


> Just scaleballs.


Nice one..... and no I'm not going to say that it's purrfect.


----------



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

if you don't want to feed your cat this, it's a good idea to sign up and donate your bag to your local humane society/spca.


----------



## aquaflora (Jun 1, 2010)

MMMmmm Cat food!


----------

